# CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! <24 hours left on intro pricing!



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 7, 2014)

*Get Celestia Now!* http://impactsoundworks.com/products/el ... nd-design/

Our newest Kontakt instrument is here! *CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design* is a collection of incredible custom-produced sound sources, ranging from acoustic to vocal to synthesized, wrapped in a gorgeous and inspiring UI with a powerful synth engine. As the name suggests, the library focuses on beautiful sounds: atmospheric textures, heavenly strings, galactic pads, angelic plucks, ephemeral ambiances, etc. The engine is our most advanced yet, providing incredible customization. Create totally new sounds in just a couple clicks with multiple internal preset menus and a randomizer function, or sculpt tones from scratch using a vast selection of controls and FX.

If you enjoyed our Juggernaut instrument, *Celestia* is an excellent compliment. Where Juggernaut is all about cutting-edge, modern and dark cinematic sounds, Celestia represents the lighter and more ethereal end of the spectrum (though it's quite capable of modern sounds as well!)

*Check out the UI below!*





*WHO IS IT FOR?*
As with our entire catalog, we think film, game, and TV composers will find CELESTIA exceptionally useful and inspiring. Whether you are working on subtle underscore, sweeping themes, sci-fi, uplifting commercials, electronica, or anything in between, this is an incredibly versatile library with immense tweakability. That being said, we also think it will be very useful for producers and musicians in many genres: chillout / downtempo, EDM, ambient/New Age, space music, jazz fusion, etc. Though price is not announced yet, what we can say is that it will be highly accessible!

*SOUND LIBRARY FEATURES*
* 550 handcrafted presets in categories like Leads, Basses, Textures, Motion Pads, Sequences, Acoustic, Hybrid, etc
* 8 categories of sound sources: Warm, Motion, Acoustic, Vocal, Plucks, Bells, Noise, Texture
* Found & crafted acoustic/organic instruments
* 'Best of' soundsources from other ISW libraries (koto, harps, mallets)
* Gorgeous piano, acoustic guitar, plucked piano, string section
* Pure ambiences (including field recordings)
* Complex noises and layering elements
* Analog & digital synths - pads, sweeps, stabs
* Mangled & designed sounds and elements
* *5.7gb* of sound content (NCW compressed!)

*ENGINE FEATURES*
* Stunning and inspiring user interface
* Dual layer architecture: load two soundsources and tweak independently
* Per-layer multimode filter, amp/pitch envelopes, filter LFO, sample start, tuning
* Intelligent RAM management: dynamically loads only sounds in use
* Comprehensive FX suite with full controls and 1-click access
* Custom impulse IRs that can completely change a sound
* Rhythmic sequencer / arpeggiator /gate
* Four-part preset system: LAYER, FX, RHYTHM, and PERFORM presets
* Preset randomizer to create endless variations!

*VIDEO WALKTHROUGH*



*AUDIO*

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F25906671[/flash]

*RELEASE & PRICING*
*CELESTIA* is available now for Kontakt 5.3 (full version) at an introductory price of *$119*, or *$99* for Juggernaut owners!

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/el ... nd-design/

*Let us know what you think!*


----------



## Ben H (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, launching soon from Impact Soundworks!*



zircon_st @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> *Let us know what you think!*



I think you should hurry up and release it already! :mrgreen:


----------



## doctornine (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, launching soon from Impact Soundworks!*



Ben H @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> zircon_st @ Sat Mar 08 said:
> 
> 
> > *Let us know what you think!*
> ...



+1 to that


----------



## tmm (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, launching soon from Impact Soundworks!*



doctornine @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Ben H @ Sat Mar 08 said:
> 
> 
> > zircon_st @ Sat Mar 08 said:
> ...



LOL...

But +2


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 8, 2014)

I was hoping to avoid any sample lib purchases for a few months, but this seems quite tempting at the intro price......which will last how long?


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 8, 2014)

quantum7 @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> I was hoping to avoid any sample lib purchases for a few months, but this seems quite tempting at the intro price......which will last how long?



Same here . I wasn't really looking to buy much this year , but Celestia sounds tasty. The demos sound incredible for just being naked. At the intro price , I will treat myself to a new toy this early in the year. :D 

On a side note , I'm looking forward to the Juggernaut update too.!


----------



## Generdyn (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, launching soon from Impact Soundworks!*

Looking nice guys! Some of those sounds are really beautiful!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheers folks! New demo today, an excerpt from my wife's upcoming album "Atlantis Awakening". I adapted it to use *only* Celestia besides drums & her voice.

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F25906671[/flash]

Here we have several pads, a nice warm sustained bass, a trance/phasey arpeggio, hybrid acoustic instrument layer, and a bell/gamelan layer. 

The intro pricing will go through two weeks after release - which should be by next Thursday!


----------



## Neifion (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, launching soon from Impact Soundworks!*

Sounds great and really versatile; I like the ethnic instruments you've layered in for that otherworldly, magical atmosphere.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks! The Acoustic sound sources include some overblown flutes, koto, bass koto, lyre, celtic harp, bamboo flute, some found instruments, toy piano, and various bells/glasses, among other things. We had a lot of fun creating layered and hybrid patches based on those!


----------



## Robym (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, launching soon from Impact Soundworks!*

Wow, i can't wait,

and thanks so much for the additional discount to Juggernaut owners, that's very thoughtful 

that makes it easier when you have more libraries to make a decision (YES) whether to buy another one or not (YES)


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 10, 2014)

paulmatthew @ Sat 08 Mar said:


> quantum7 @ Sat Mar 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping to avoid any sample lib purchases for a few months, but this seems quite tempting at the intro price......which will last how long?
> ...



How did you find the intro price? I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## Ben H (Mar 10, 2014)

lucky909091 @ Mon Mar 10 said:


> How did you find the intro price? I cannot find it anywhere.



It's listed in the very first post of this thread. :?



> *RELEASE DATE & PRICING*
> *CELESTIA* will be released for Kontakt 5.3 (full version) very soon at an introductory price of *$119*, or *$99* for Juggernaut owners!


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, launching soon from Impact Soundworks!*

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Uuuups. Thank you for the clue.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers guys! Today we've posted several new demos by Daniel Szwedek and Jason Cullimore. Just check the above player for the new "Going Interplanetary" and "Falling Star"!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, launching soon from Impact Soundworks! [New demos!]*

Nice niche value.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 11, 2014)

Celestia is here! 

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/el ... nd-design/

Please check the first post for NEW demos as well as a 30+ min video overview + walkthrough of the library and its features :D


----------



## doctornine (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*

downloading


----------



## Ben H (Mar 12, 2014)

zircon_st @ Wed Mar 12 said:


> Celestia is here!
> 
> http://impactsoundworks.com/products/el ... nd-design/
> 
> Please check the first post for NEW demos as well as a 30+ min video overview + walkthrough of the library and its features :D



So many beautiful sounds.


----------



## AC986 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*

I'm on Kontakt 5.2 I think. 

This says for Kontakt 5.3. Can it run or not on 5.2? 

I would get it for the ethereal piano sound alone.

Healing guitars. Nice.


----------



## R.Cato (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*



adriancook @ Wed Mar 12 said:


> I'm on Kontakt 5.2 I think.
> 
> This says for Kontakt 5.3. Can it run or not on 5.2?
> 
> ...



I had to download the latest version to load its patches, which is 5.3 So it seems you need 5.3 to run it.



A huge thanks to Andrew for the opportunity to help out with programming presets. Had so much fun designing sounds for this. Hope you guys enjoy playing as much as I enjoyed creating them. 

Robin 0oD


----------



## AC986 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*

Thanks Robin. Any issues or problems with 5.3 that you can think of?


----------



## R.Cato (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*



adriancook @ Wed Mar 12 said:


> Thanks Robin. Any issues or problems with 5.3 that you can think of?



Nope. At least not on my machine, which is a Win7 64 bit PC.


----------



## tmm (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*



zircon_st @ Fri Mar 07 said:


> ...or *$99* for Juggernaut owners!



Is the reverse also true (Celestia owners will get crossgrade pricing on Juggernaut)?



quantum7 @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> I was hoping to avoid any sample lib purchases for a few months, but this seems quite tempting at the intro price...



Same here... was planning on holding off from any purchases for a while, but this fits my interests so perfectly that it's going to be difficult (if not impossible) to pass up.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, launching soon from Impact Soundworks!*

Agreed, it almost had a mystic, medieval quality without being too cliche. Hope I can squeeze in the sale price.



Neifion @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Sounds great and really versatile; I like the ethnic instruments you've layered in for that otherworldly, magical atmosphere.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*



tmm @ Wed Mar 12 said:


> zircon_st @ Fri Mar 07 said:
> 
> 
> > ...or *$99* for Juggernaut owners!
> ...



In a manner of speaking - we have a bundle with both, so if you own neither one you can get a pretty good discount. If you don't have the budget to get both now, just shoot me an email and I can extend the equivalent price to you later. 

(By the way, the Juggernaut update is itself almost done! Lots of new content coming)


----------



## mscottweber (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*



zircon_st @ Wed Mar 12 said:


> tmm @ Wed Mar 12 said:
> 
> 
> > zircon_st @ Fri Mar 07 said:
> ...



Is the bundle price for a limited time as well, or will that be going up a bit when Celestia goes up to full price?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 12, 2014)

Nope, the bundle will stay at that price!


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ordered and downloading! As a composer of New Age Music for over 20 years now, I'm really looking forward to going through this library patch by patch. 

*Andrew*- your wife has a BEAUTIFUL and heavenly voice BTW. I would love to work on a composition with her one day.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*

Thank you for the kind words  Jill and I have been collaborating for years (even before we got married!), and since we primarily do new age and world fusion music together, I definitely had some of those sensibilities in mind when designing my own patches (~350 or so of the total).

Also, new demos today ("Insperatus") from composer Max Zhdanov showing how the library can be used to evoke a darker, more tense atmosphere. The dressed version uses quite a bit of Juggernaut so you can see how the instruments work together! 

[flash width=300 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F139268951[/flash]

(Naked version in the original post set player!)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*

Congrats on this one, sounding very nice. Detecting a definite Thomas Newman vibe here and there!


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Spent a couple hours with it and am very happy. Well worth the money IMO. Some of my favs were in the Acoustic and Glassy Pads folders. I will definitely use this library in many of my future compositions I'm sure.


----------



## jcs88 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*

Apart from sound incredible and having such easy to use tools to make awesome sounds, the price point on this is such astounding value. Thanks! Look forward to using this.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*

Anyone know when the introductory price will end?? I hope to purchase this before it does.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry for not making that clear - March 25th  And thank you all for the kind words! The reception for Celestia has been outstanding; expect reviews on various sites/magazines soon..


----------



## playz123 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: CELESTIA: Heavenly Sound Design, now released! [New demos + video] Intro & crossgrade pricing!*

Thank you, Andrew. And thanks too for the informative walk-through. It was well presented and most helpful, and you are a very articulate presenter. Purchased today!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks! I try to be clear with those 

To all: the intro price offer ends about 12 hours from now. We have some new demos in the player by composer Henning Nugel (among others) if you're still on the fence!


----------

